# Not-Aus-Relais+Leistungsschalter mit U-Auslösung



## knabi (31 Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe schon öfter die Kombination NOT-Aus-Relais / Leistungsschalter mit Unterspannungsauslösung gesehen (Statt der redundanten Leistungsschütze am Ausgang des Not-Aus-Relais).
Ist diese Kombination so zulässig? Wie sieht es mit der Redundanz aus (müßten hier auch zwei Leistungsschalter in Reihe geschaltet werden oder reicht einer aus, da er ja auch einen Kurzschluß zuverlässig abschaltet?).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Deltal (1 Juni 2010)

Wenn der Schalter rückgelesen wird, würde man damit Kat3 erreichen. Für Kat4 bräuchte man zwei Schalter oder ein Schalter und ein Schütz. Man müsste aber beide Geräte rücklesen damit jeder Fehler erkannt wird.


----------



## Safety (1 Juni 2010)

Also die Architektur KAT 3 fordert Einfehler Sicherheit!
Wenn du die Prozesschütze und den Leistungsschalter je als einen Kanal siehst und der Hersteller Dir für den Leistungschalter einen B10D Wert gibt kann das passen, aber der Hersteller muss dazu was sagen. 

Einen Leistungsschalter alleine ist nur eine KAT1 Arichtektur aber nur wenn man den Leistungsschalter als Bewährt ansehen kann.

@Deltal wie kommst du auf KAT3 mit einem Kanal?


----------



## Deltal (1 Juni 2010)

Ohh..ähh.. gar nicht.. *grummel*


----------

